# de / en + matière (bois, cuir, etc.) - préposition



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous
y a-t-il une différence entre "_être fait *de *(matière)_" et "_être fait *en *(matière)_"

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## milleant

Non, je crois pas.  Mais, pour moi, je dit que « C'est fait *en* plastic/bois/laine. »  Comme ça, on élimine l'article devant le nom et il n'y aura pas de fautes. « C'est fait du bois. » « C'est faite de la laine. »


----------



## Petite-Belette

C'est fait du bois. 
C'est faite de la laine. 

On dira "c'est fait de bois", "c'est fait de laine".
Je ne vois pas de différence avec "c'est fait en bois". S'il y en a une, elle est subtile.


----------



## Koen Hoegaarden

Bonjour,
je me pose cette question: quelle est la différence entre :une statue *en* bois et une statue *de* bois? Les deux sont-ils corrects? Est-ce une question de registre de langue? Merci d'avance pour vos lumières.


----------



## Asmodée

Bonjour,

Il est vrai que j'utilise les deux locutions indifféremment. Peut-être que je vais plus utiliser "en" dans un contexte où l'on va vouloir accentuer des précisions sur le matériaux en lui même (contexte technique en particulier).

Pour ce qu'en dit le TLFi, "de" a effectivement une connotation plus littéraire et s'emploie plutôt pour des expressions au figuré, en effet si on regarde à de :


> *B.*− De marque la condition préalable d'un procès ou du résultat d'un procès matériel ou moral.
> *1.* [La condition préalable est une matière] Faire qqc. de rien.
> *a)* Verbe + de.
> − [Pour indiquer un matériau de fabrication] Ô regards qui roulez aux bords des cils un sable Fait de nacre, d'azur et d'or! (Dierx, Lèvres cl., 1867, p. 202; cf. aussi supra A 5 a).
> − Loc. fig. Faire flèche de tout bois, etc.
> b) Subst. + de + subst. : le compl. déterminatif. Concurrence de/en : de est plus littér. et s'emploie surtout dans des loc. au fig. Épingles d'or; bulles d'air; pièces d'argent; casaques de drap d'or; bancs de pierre ou de bois; fauteuils de fer; manteau de loutre; un lit de feuilles mortes et de fougères.


----------



## Chimel

Avec les noms de matière, j'aurais moi aussi tendance à utiliser "en" plutôt dans un sens propre et "de" dans un sens figuré:
- un pont en fer
- Margareth Thatcher, surnommée la dame de fer (aussi: le rideau de fer etc.)


----------



## quinoa

Oui, avec en, l'information est nouvelle, on insiste sur la matière.
Avec de, le lien nom1/nom2 (la matière) est établi, formant un bloc plus compact, d'où les caractérisations figurées rendues possibles (dame de fer, etc.)


----------



## Pot-Bouille

Bonjour,
Je sais qu'il est grammaticalement d'usage d'utiliser "en" pour introduire un complément du nom de "matière" (en cuir, en porcelaine, en soie...). Cependant il me semble avoir entendu quelqu'un dire "c'est une théière de terre cuite". L'utilisation de "de" est-elle acceptable? 
Merci d'avance!


----------



## itka

Oui. "de" aussi introduit fréquemment la matière.
_Une robe de soie, un lit de fer, un banc de bois, etc._


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

J'ajoute ce petit article, qui me semble bien fait :


> La préposition *de* appartient au style soigné (_un palais *de* marbre, une lame *d'*acier_). C'est la seule préposition employée dans les sens figurés (_des bras *de* fer, des muscles *d'*acier, un cœur *de* bronze ou *de* pierre, une âme *d'*airain, un cœur *d'*or_).
> La préposition *en* appartient à la langue courante (_une cuve *en* acier inoxydable, un étui *en* matiere plastique_). Il vaut mieux l'éviter dans la langue très surveillée, sauf dans quelques expressions consacrées, dans lesquelles *en* est de rigueur (_une pipe *en* terre, des dents *en* or_).


 Comme pour la pipe, je serais portée à dire : _une théière *en* terre cuite.  _


----------



## Pot-Bouille

Merci!
Il me semblait en effet que "de" faisait plus "soigné". 
Par ailleurs, il ne me serait jamais venu à l'esprit d'utiliser "en" dans une expression de sens figuré (dans ma tour en ivoire  ). 
Cependant je suis surprise de lire que "en" est à éviter dans certains cercles, qu'entendent-ils par "langue très surveillée?".


----------



## grenouille182

Dans mon livre de grammaire, il y a écrit :
un sac de cuir, un sac en toile
Pourquoi je ne peux pas dire : UN SAC DE TOILE ? c´est pas correct ? quelle est la différence dans l´utilisation de ces deux préposition dans ce cas ? 
Par exemple on dit : reliure en toile.  Est-ce que je ne peux pas dire : reliure DE toile ? 
Merci d´avance pour la réponse


----------



## tilt

Il y a quelques expressions idiomatiques qui consacrent l'une ou l'autre des prépositions (par exemple, _le pot de terre contre le pot de fer_), mais sorti de là, il me semble qu'on peut utiliser _de _ou _en _sans que ça change le moins du monde ni l'exactitude de l'expression, ni son sens.

L’Académie précise cependant :


> Il y a concurrence entre  _en _ et  _de _ dans ce domaine.  _En _ indique plus nettement la matière, mais se prête moins à des emplois figurés.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bonsoir,

S'il n'est pas trop tard...

Une piste: éviter le hiatus
"Blouson en cuir" => hiatus "on en", pas bon. "Blouson *de *cuir" vainqueur !

Une autre piste: l'intégralité de la composition
Un sac en toile = entièrement fait en toile
Un canapé d'alcantara: oh non alors ! Un canapé *en* alcantara, car dans le canapé il y aussi du bois, de la mousse, etc
Cette règle-ci a l'air de l'emporter sur le "vade retro, hiatus horribilis" !

Pas de quoi en faire des bouquins, juste des pistes, à suivre pour voir où elles mènent


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne vois personnellement aucun problème à dire _blouson *en* cuir_. Bien plus, c'est la préposition qui me vient spontanément dans ce cas.


----------



## Lomegas

Quelqu'un ma demandé quelle était la différence entre _'une chaise de bois' _et _'une chaise en bois'_. Je sais que les deux existent mais je trouve que c'est assez difficile d'expliquer la différence. Quelqu'un aurait-il une explication facile ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Selon moi, il n'y a pas de différence de sens: la matière peut être exprimée par les prépositions _de_ ou _en. _Cependant, _de_ est veilli et moins utilisé que _en._

Dans le cas qui nous occupe, la chaise en/de bois, je ne vois pas vraiment où est la toute petite subtilité. Je dois être trop balourd...


----------



## Lomegas

Je trouve qu'avec 'en' on attire l'attention sur le matériau, ce qu'on ne fait pas avec 'de'. Mais je crois que cela a peu d'importance dans la vie de tous les jours.

Je crois que je me suis trompé, cela semble être une question de registre.


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

avec la matière peut-on utiliser indifféremment de ou en?

Par exemple: construction ultramoderne en verre et en acier.

Vaut-il mieux utiliser de dans l'exemple ci-dessus?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Ilie,
Pour moi, dans ce cas, c'est sans aucun doute comme tu l'écris "construction ultramoderne en verre ou en acier"


----------



## Lly4n4

Instinctivement, j'aurais écrit "construction ultramoderne de verre et d'acier", mais "construction ultramoderne en verre et acier" est tout aussi juste.


----------



## ilie86

Y-a-t-il des règles pour le choix entre en et de avec les matériaux?


----------



## matoupaschat

En y repensant, j'utiliserais aussi la préposition "de" s'il n'y avait pas l'adjectif "ultramoderne", mais il n'y a en effet aucune obligation, tout est question d'habitude...
[…]
Pour le choix entre _de_ et _en_​, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de règle, il suffit de relire tout le fil pour s'en convaincre.


----------



## limettier

Bonjour,
Si pour exprimer la matière on utilise la préposition "en" (en coton, en lin, en soie, en jean...) pourquoi dit-on par contre chapeau de paille et non pas chapeau en paille?
Merci d'avance


----------



## In-Su

Parce que *de* aussi permet d'indiquer de quel matériau est composé un objet : bottes de cuir, étoffe de soie, fibre de verre. 
Pourquoi _en_ dans certains cas et _de_ dans d'autres ? Je l'ignore mais cela importe peu.


----------



## limettier

Merci, je pense que "de" est à employer dans un style soutenu et "en" dans la langue standard, en fait on dit couramment des bottes en cuir... C'est pourquoi je ne comprends pas pourquoi on ne dit pas "chapeau en paille" et on dit couramment chapeau de paille...


----------



## In-Su

Je pense que _de_ n'était pas aussi soutenu à l'époque où le chapeau de paille a fait son apparition que maintenant. Ce couvre-chef ayant beaucoup perdu en popularité, son nom n'a pas subi de mise à jour. Du reste, _chapeau d'paille_ nous vient plus naturellement que _chapeau en paille_.


----------



## pozzo

Merci pour les explications.  Pour généraliser un peu l'idée de l'emploi figuré, que pensez-vous de l'idée suivante ? 

On pourrait peut-être dire que « de » est utilisé au lieu de « à » dans les situations où la combinaison de mots « [ objet ]  de [ matériel ]  » a commencé à prendre ses propres associations.  

Mon français n'est pas suffisamment bon pour savoir si « chapeau de paille » est le meilleur exemple, mais je vais reprendre cet exemple pour exprimer l'idée. 

L'expression « chapeau de paille »  n'est pas à vrai dire figurée puisque j'imagine que les chapeaux de paille sont faits de paille. En revanche, on pourrait associer ce genre de chapeau à un métier particulier, une région particulière etc., et ces associations pourrait nous mener au point où on dirait que ce n'est pas forcément le cas que tous les chapeaux de paille soient faits de paille.  On pourrait faire les mêmes associations ou trouver la même utilité avec un chapeau d'un autre matériel.  Par exemple, on pourrait imaginer un faux « chapeau de paille » en plastique.  

À ce point-là, on est arrivé à un usage figuré.  Les associations importantes sont là bien que le matériel soit changé.  Mais, étant donné que les associations peuvent exister même s'il ne s'agit pas d'un usage figuré, on pourrait tout de même avoir l'instinct d'utiliser la préposition « de » en évoquant ces associations.


----------

